# det powered orange 200



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/chrisroberts69/lst?.dir=/200sx


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

nice car


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

nice strut brace! what kind is it?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Lookin' Good man :thumbup: lovin that interior and engine bay


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Did you get rid of the frenched plate? I see you went turbo also. Still looking damn good!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

nice top mount.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

that orange looks sweet show exterior + det = great show car


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

the back of the car looks hideous. the rests looks clean...i love the front. good job man.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

wow....nice


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

pretty wild b14, but well done, is it daily driven?

how do those tenzo-R seats feel?
comfortable?


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

se_nismo said:


> *pretty wild b14, but well done, is it daily driven?
> 
> how do those tenzo-R seats feel?
> comfortable? *


not daily driven but very capable of being daily driver (it used to be before engine). i love the fully supported feel of these seats my wife hates them. you dont move around in them at all.


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

great looking car, man... loving those tenzo's. i have a set. but i'm having trouble trying to fit the brackets that came with them on my sentra. did you use the brackets that came with them or did you have it customed?!?! any help would be great, man. keep up the good work.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nice....have you ALWAYS had the black projectors and corners......I don't remember seeing those in the previous pictures.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

great lookin car ya got, keep it up


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

KuyaPrax said:


> *great looking car, man... loving those tenzo's. i have a set. but i'm having trouble trying to fit the brackets that came with them on my sentra. did you use the brackets that came with them or did you have it customed?!?! any help would be great, man. keep up the good work. *


I bought the sliders from tenzo drilled the front ones in the ledge, bent the right rear bracket flat for the existing bracket, and drilled and tapped the left rear into the other ledge. kinda complicated if you dont understand let me know ill take pics.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

The Gimp said:


> *Very nice....have you ALWAYS had the black projectors and corners......I don't remember seeing those in the previous pictures. *


i disassembled the projectors and corners and painted them. took off the luciano grill and put stock one back on. anyone want a chrome luciano grill?


----------

